# what is this hotel NOW??



## irish (Apr 18, 2009)

sitting here watching "WEEKEND AT BERNIES II" . years ago i stayed at this resort while on st thomas and back then it was the RENNISANCE GRAND BEACH and before that i believe it was STOUFFERS-GRAND BEACH i know it changed hands and am wondering if it is still open and who took it over.
thanks


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's a link
http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PR2007_1st/Jan07_GrandBeachVI.html

Hope that helped


----------



## caribbean (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't you love how that movie jumps back and forth across the island from Stouffers to Magens Beach and back again. I laugh every time I watch it. Love looking at all the background shots and remembering all my good times on STT.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 19, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Don't you love how that movie jumps back and forth across the island from Stouffers to Magens Beach and back again. I laugh every time I watch it. Love looking at all the background shots and remembering all my good times on STT.



I just happened to catch it last night. It looks like a lot of it was filmed at the Westin on St John.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 19, 2009)

The beach scenes where you are looking at the resort from the water were filmed at the old Stouffers. You can see it when they drive into the entrance and see the blue roofs. The part of the scene where you are sitting on the beach looking out to the water were filmed at Magens Bay. The scene with the ruins was filmed on STJ. Then there is a scene where they are driving up the road from Magens Beach toward STT Dairy, ummmm coconut ice cream. 2 more weeks, can't wait to go back.


----------



## irish (Apr 22, 2009)

YES, that helped alot... now, does anyone know if it ever opened ?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 22, 2009)

irish said:


> YES, that helped alot... now, does anyone know if it ever opened ?



Here is what it is suppose to be.... however they have delayed the work for now.  No new update on when it will open.

Wyndham Vacation Resorts St. Thomas  

 Escape to the powdery beaches, lush island greenery and Caribbean sea breezes of this spectacular Virgin Island property. The resort will offer you the best of St. Thomas, including great shopping, fine dining, golf, water sports and a lot of relaxation.

Located on picturesque Water Bay, Wyndham Vacation Resorts St. Thomas will offer you the tropical escape you have been waiting for. This is a multi-million dollar project to renovate the Renaissance Grand beach hotel into a vacation ownership property offering a mix of Studio, 1, 2 and 3- bedroom units, as well as presidential suites.

Anticipated opening is mid-2010 
Changes may occur during construction


----------

